# Netflix Blu-Ray Upcharge Increased



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been waiting for this for a while now and hope it coincides with a greatly expanded Blu-Ray library.

The old charge was $1 per month, the new charge is $6 per month.

The email:

Dear Larry,

You are receiving this email because you added unlimited Blu-ray access to your account for $1 a month. The number of Blu-ray titles has increased significantly and will continue to do so. As we buy more, you are able to choose from a rapidly expanding selection of Blu-ray titles. And as you've probably heard, Blu-ray discs are substantially more expensive than standard definition DVDs.

As a result, the monthly charge for Blu-ray access is increasing for most plans and will now vary by plan. The charge for monthly Blu-ray access on your 5 DVDs at-a-time (Unlimited) plan will increase from $1 a month to $6 a month. The price of your 5 DVDs at-a-time (Unlimited) plan is not changing and remains at $29.99 a month.

The new charge for Blu-ray access will be automatically added to your next billing statement on or after April 27, 2009 and will be referenced in your Membership Terms and Details.

If you wish to continue unlimited Blu-ray access for $6 a month, you don't need to do anything. If not, you can remove Blu-ray access anytime by visiting Your Account.

If you have questions about this change or need any assistance, please call us anytime at 1-888-923-0898.

-The Netflix Team


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have been waiting for this for a while now and hope it coincides with a greatly expanded Blu-Ray library.
> 
> The old charge was $1 per month, the new charge is $6 per month.


I just got the email, Man, that's a big jump.:eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, was thinking of dumping BB (since they changed the in-store exchange) and going back to Netflix, but will hold off a bit now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ouch. I guess my thoughts of going to netflix have evaporated.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW, that's BS to be honest but you have to pay it if you want Blu-Ray.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I might just put my membership on hold.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the Unlimited plan is too expensive anyway. For me, the premium channels from DirecTV are more cost-effective than the Netflix Unlimited plan. No way would I ever receive and ship back 10 movies a week from Netflix, which is how many I watch on a good week on DirecTV.

I have the two-at-a-time plan, and BD access will add $3, I see (if I ever get a player.)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My two out at a time plan only jumped $2 for Blu-Ray access to $3 a month.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Now now, before we go breaking out the pitchforks and flamethrowers let's clarify something. Larry's on the 5 at-a-time plan, quite a large quantity of DVD/BluRays to have out at once. The increased upcharge is commensurate with the number of discs you subscribe to in the plan.

I'm on the 1 at-a-time plan and the new charge is $2 instead of $1. On this plan I have a new movie every weekend (I could do more if I watched during the week but I don't). So that's 4 a month, for $11. Still considerably cheaper and more convenient than BB or PPV. :shrug: It's all relative.

Here's the whole breakdown of the new charges:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> My two out at a time plan only jumped $2 for Blu-Ray access to $3 a month.


I have the 3 at a time, it's $4


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Now now, before we go breaking out the pitchforks and flamethrowers let's clarify something. Larry's on the 5 at-a-time plan, quite a large quantity of DVD/BluRays to have out at once. The increased upcharge is commensurate with the number of discs you subscribe to in the plan.
> 
> I'm on the 1 at-a-time plan and the new charge is $2 instead of $1. On this plan I have a new movie every weekend (I could do more if I watched during the week but I don't). So that's 4 a month, for $11. Still considerably cheaper and more convenient than BB or PPV. :shrug: It's all relative.
> 
> ...


Thats not a lot now that's its been explained. I might jsut keep it then if it's only going up 2 dollars for me.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Basically it's a $1 and change per disk in your plan. I expected this to happen. Many clients, including myself, have been hammering Netflix over their failure to have adequate inventory to cover renters needs. Plainly speaking, they didn't and it got worse after the holidays when the Blu-Ray player population took a big jump.

I haven't been able to find any meaningful current figures on Blu-Ray rental as compared to DVD, but I know that it is still a very small percentage of rentals. It makes sense to make those of us who are using the service pay for it, much as I hate any kind of price increase. 

This really isn't any different than DirecTV jacking up the prices for HD PPV or for that matter the premium we pay for HD service in general.

There is always a bill to be paid somewhere along the line... TANSTAAFL... There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch... whether it is new satellites or Blu_Ray rental inventory.

Apologies, I should have made it clear that I was on a 5 at a time plan.

Edit: Just found a number on Engadget... 10% of Netflix customers are now Blu-Ray.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Now now, before we go breaking out the pitchforks and flamethrowers let's clarify something. Larry's on the 5 at-a-time plan, quite a large quantity of DVD/BluRays to have out at once. The increased upcharge is commensurate with the number of discs you subscribe to in the plan.
> 
> I'm on the 1 at-a-time plan and the new charge is $2 instead of $1. On this plan I have a new movie every weekend (I could do more if I watched during the week but I don't). So that's 4 a month, for $11. Still considerably cheaper and more convenient than BB or PPV. :shrug: It's all relative.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Much better sounding.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> If you wish to continue unlimited Blu-ray access for $6 a month, you don't need to do anything. If not, you can remove Blu-ray access anytime by visiting Your Account.


I wonder how often you can turn it on and off? Could I just add the Blu-Ray option when there's a movie I especially want to see in Blu-Ray? 

-- Roger


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Mine went up 3 cents a day. I still like Netflix. Blu-ray rules!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

jadebox said:


> I wonder how often you can turn it on and off? Could I just add the Blu-Ray option when there's a movie I especially want to see in Blu-Ray?
> 
> -- Roger


Sounds like an idea!!!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm on the one at a time plan, which is adequate for my family. We watch a movie every Friday night and mail it back on Monday or Tuesday, always getting a replacement in time. The extra dollar a month isn't at all bad, especially considering BB rental fees for Blu-ray.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Ive been with Blockbuster since October of 2004 and Im still on the $19.99 plan for 3 out with 2 free instore rentals and instore returns/rentals which includes BR online and instore. I think since Ive been with them since almost the beginning that Ive been grandfathered in on the price and coupons since the same package now costs almost $30 and I dont think the instore coupons are good on games (though I dont really rent as many games as Id like..no time really).

The only complaint that I have is that it used to be that I could take back movies instore and they would ship out new ones immediately but now they wont ship out your next movies til they get the ones rented instore back. So I just take my online rentals back on saturday night and return them on Monday, which pretty much defeats this since they wouldnt ship out on sunday anyway and I get new movies every saturday night.

Now if only the instore BR selection was halfway decent..the good news is most of them are always in stock at least.

I dont average a huge number of movies a month, maybe 15 or so including instore rentals, but I figure at a cost of about $5 a piece to rent in store Im ahead after Ive watched 4 movies a month so its worth it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> So that's 4 a month, for $11. Still considerably cheaper and more convenient than BB or PPV. :shrug: It's all relative.


Is $2.75/title a great deal?

The advantage to BB or to a lesser extent, PPV is that you can choose the title you want within minutes of deciding that you want it. As I understand it, Netflix delivers when your turn comes up.

If Netflix had storefronts...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> Is $2.75/title a great deal?


Yes. Better than half price is a great deal. 


harsh said:


> The advantage to BB or to a lesser extent, PPV is that you can choose the title you want within minutes of deciding that you want it. As I understand it, Netflix delivers when your turn comes up.


Yes, you are correct again. 


harsh said:


> If Netflix had storefronts...


... then they'd have more than twice the overhead and have to charge more than twice as much, thus making them a clone of BB or PPV. Good idea. :sure:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Marvin said:


> The only complaint that I have is that it used to be that I could take back movies instore and they would ship out new ones immediately but now they wont ship out your next movies til they get the ones rented instore back.


That new policy has really ticked me off. First it was unlimited instore exchanges, then they went to a limit of two (depending on plan) and now this delayed shipping. Sucks.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

dave29 said:


> I have the 3 at a time, it's $4


I have 1 at a time and its $1 more now. no big deal


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> Is $2.75/title a great deal?
> 
> The advantage to BB or to a lesser extent, PPV is that you can choose the title you want within minutes of deciding that you want it. As I understand it, Netflix delivers when your turn comes up.
> 
> If Netflix had storefronts...


That's why I use PPV when I want to watch movies that are currently popular, Netflix for older or obscure movies that I really want to watch now, and the premium channels for the run-of-the-mill movies. Works well for me.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

$1 a month extra for our plan? Big deal. 

And Harsh, yes $2.75 a movie is a "great" deal. 50% less than PPV.

And maybe Netflix is indeed improving their Blu-Ray quantities. Slumdog Millionaire is released today and it will be in our mailbox when I get home. How long until Slumdog is available for PPV?


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

I have not gotten an email yet notifying me of a bluray price increase, and when I go into my account it says:

"Your plan is no longer offered
You currently have Blu-ray access on your plan for $1.00 a month. Blu-ray access on this plan is now $4.00 a month. If you select a new plan, you will not be able to return to this price."

To me, that seems like I'm grandfathered in at this price, but I can't make any changes or I will lose the price. 

Or it could just mean that they haven't gotten around to sending me my email yet, and I could have it in my inbox later today.


----------



## MadManNBama (Jan 31, 2008)

Kev, you will see an increase on your April bill buddy, no grandfathering I can assure you of that.

I am going to downgrade my plan from 3 at a time down to two at a time. I don't need that many out anyway and moving down will have me paying a little less than I do now. 

Netflix is still giving us a deal, albeit not as good a deal as we've had. I have only rented Bluray since getting a player in December, and I've had a good Bluray appitite.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just canceled my Netflix account no longer need them.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kevhow said:


> I have not gotten an email yet notifying me of a bluray price increase, and when I go into my account it says:
> 
> "Your plan is no longer offered
> You currently have Blu-ray access on your plan for $1.00 a month. Blu-ray access on this plan is now $4.00 a month. If you select a new plan, you will not be able to return to this price."
> ...


I think technically you're grandfathered in until April 27th. This is from the NetFlix website blog:
_
If you have added Blu-ray access to your account, this change will take effect on your next billing date on or after April 27, 2009. You will also receive an email from us letting you know the monthly charge for your plan. (Members who do not have Blu-ray access today and add it to their account in the future will see the new prices as of today.)_

So people signing up today are charged the extra buck while existing BR customers save a buck or two for another month. Don't spend it all in one place. :eek2:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I just canceled my Netflix account no longer need them.


Did you cancel because of the price increase?


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

MadManNBama said:


> Kev, you will see an increase on your April bill buddy, no grandfathering I can assure you of that.
> 
> I am going to downgrade my plan from 3 at a time down to two at a time. I don't need that many out anyway and moving down will have me paying a little less than I do now.
> 
> Netflix is still giving us a deal, albeit not as good a deal as we've had. I have only rented Bluray since getting a player in December, and I've had a good Bluray appitite.


That's kind of what I figured. It was just wishful thinking on my part. I think I'll downgrade from 3 to 2 also. I really only watch a movie every few days, so downgrading probably makes sense for me.


----------

